# Mystery Snails: Eat plants?



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

I started a nano tank to sit on my desk. I was going to go with a large cookie jar without a filter, but I didn't like that the water started to smell stagnant, so I swapped out the cookie jar for a 5.5 gallon with a Aqua Clear 20. 

The primary purpose of this tank is so I can grow out baby plants that I pick out of my regular tanks. If I leave them in the 29, they get uprooted. I spent 2 hours decluttering the 10 gallon over the weekend, so putting them in there isn't a option either.

I don't want fish in this little tank, but I do want something to clean up diatoms when they arrive which should be in about week or so. I've never kept mystery snails, so my question is, would one be okay in this tank? I've read mixed things about them, but to be more specific, they like to make salads out of plants. 

If it turns out that they are not nearly as bad as people make them out to be, can I get the run down on what is the best way to care for them? 

This tank is not cycled so no critters will be added until that is done. It won't take long as I have 4 filters to get media from, but I want to know what I'm getting into before I do anything.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Normally mystery snails or apple snails will only eat dead or decaying plant material unless that is not available so feed them algae wafers every other day so they have something to eat,also blanched cucumber or zucchini.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Thanks, Doogy262. They sound simple enough to keep and feed.


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

What about a zebra nerite snail? Never had a problem with them eating any flora.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Pattern8 said:


> What about a zebra nerite snail? Never had a problem with them eating any flora.


I would love to have some nerites, but I have the worst time finding healthy ones locally. I've tried my usual LFS which is over a hour a way and a family owned business to buying them from Pet Co. 

The ones from my preferred LFS always have shells that are a mess. They use RO water and either don't add anything to it or not enough. Their tanks are spotless, but meh on the snails.

The ones from Pet Co have okay shells, but don't last long. The last ones I bought lasted 3 or so months. I don't think it is anything I'm doing as I can keep shrimp alive with no problem. 

I suppose I could order some. I dunno. I'll have to think about it. I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

There are more than one species of Mystery or Apple snails. The ones casually grouped as Apple Snails are the non-plant eating species. 

The Apple Snail (Ampullariidae) Website


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Diana said:


> There are more than one species of Mystery or Apple snails. The ones casually grouped as Apple Snails are the non-plant eating species.
> 
> The Apple Snail (Ampullariidae) Website


Thanks for the link. Interesting read to say the least. It is looking more and more like I'm going to be ordering regardless of what I do.


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

Smooch said:


> I would love to have some nerites, but I have the worst time finding healthy ones locally. I've tried my usual LFS which is over a hour a way and a family owned business to buying them from Pet Co.
> 
> The ones from my preferred LFS always have shells that are a mess. They use RO water and either don't add anything to it or not enough. Their tanks are spotless, but meh on the snails.
> 
> ...


Here is a link to a hobbyist who specializes in inverts and nano fish. She uses a lot of "best practices" in quarantining and conditioning her stock. Have been incredibly pleased with what I have ordered from her

Invertebrates by Msjinkzd | Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world.


----------

